# custom float



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Tried custom float for the first time. I have used 3701 fortified mudbed before (laticrete) and mixed my own 4:1 sand. Have not tried mapie"s mudbed yet. Well im not impressed with the customn float. Probably not gonna use it again. It has been sitting for 20 plus hrs and it is so soft, i can gouge it with my fingernail. I wanted to try it because of the cost and because it was so nice and light. 

When I mixed it it said to start with 3 gallons of water. So I put 3 gallons in my wheelbarrow and mixed her up, but it seemed weigh too wet. Anyways it cured nice, but its just soft, but I figure its harder than a schluter pan:laughing: so it'll be ok.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Well today it got a lot harder. Maybe its not that bad.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

The mapei 4 to 1 is a nice product.....seems pricey for a dry pack......11 bucks a bag or so......


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

its 14 at lowes


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

For a large floor, I use portland and sand 4 or 5 to one... If I just have to set a small shower (often 3x5 or less) I use Sakrete Sand Mix, and a bag of mason sand. One bag of sand added to two bags of Sakrete. 

Sakrete is about $5/bag, and mason sand is $3.50


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I do it like Alex. Last thing for the day and under 30 bucks.:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Groutface said:


> The mapei 4 to 1 is a nice product.....seems pricey for a dry pack......11 bucks a bag or so......


I get it for about $5/bag.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> I get it for about $5/bag.


Man we get ripped over here.....


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Angus I really don't know any supplier in my area that carries mapei for their main line. Dal's main line is customs and BPI's is laticrete. Got any suggestions?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Don't know if you can get it up there but SGM Floor Mud is great.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Don't know if you can get it up there but SGM Floor Mud is great.


Haven't heard of it .....ill check it out


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks good,but can't find a market in Canada for it.......80 lb bags wow....price said $20/ bag in Florida.....sound right? Sgm mud


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Groutface said:


> Looks good,but can't find a market in Canada for it.......80 lb bags wow....price said $20/ bag in Florida.....sound right? Sgm mud


Nah I only pay $11 and change hee hee.


----------



## tang (Jan 5, 2009)

OR...get the foam ones for several hundred!! But PLEASE no fat girls in the shower!!:thumbsup:


----------

